# New German Performance MK3 TT Parts Thread



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Through November 26th all APR ECU and TCU software is 10% off! Add-on upgrades like No Lift Shift, Launch Control, big turbo software, and program switching (where available) is also included in the sale. Visit either of our locations to get your upgrades, or *email me* to book your appointment.


*APR 2.5EVO turbocharger intake adapter rings are now available*


*Now through November 30th, save 20% on Air Lift Performance products!*


*APR pendulum mounts for the latest TTS is here.**[URL="https://store.ngpracing.com/apr-spherical-pendulum-mount-audi-8s-ttrs-8v-rs3-ms100181.html"]
APR pendulum mount for TTRS*







[/URL]

*APR Roll-Control Front Stabilizer Bar End Links - Spherical*


*APR's 2.5TFSI EVO Turbocharger Intake System is here!*

The carbon tube and cast inlet are also available separately: *Carbon Tube* *Cast Inlet*

*Complete Cast Aluminum Water Pump Service Kit - 2.0T TSI / TFSI CCTA, CETA, CAEB, CAED*



*Bolt-on cooling AND an additional 26hp increase with APR stage 1 software?! APR's massive TTRS front mount intercooler is here!*


*Our website has a new look!* We have streamlined our site to make it easier for you to find the performance and maintenance parts you want for your vehicle. We will continue to use this top post as an ever-updating list of MK3 TT-centric parts and promotions and new items and promotions will always be bumped to the top of this first post.

*Link to our TT webstore* (the links below will also lead to our TT catalog)
*Link to our TTS webstore* 
*Link to our TTRS webstore* 


For inquiries or special requests, *email us*

_(**Please note that links in posts below this top post will almost certainly not work any longer. Please message me directly should you encounter a broken link that shouldn't be broken or if you are unable to find the parts you are after**)_

*Braking*


*Clutch and Drivetrain*


*Engine*


*Exhaust*


*Exterior Styling*


*Fluids*


*Interior Styling*


*Lighting*


*Steering*


*Suspension*


*Wheels and Wheel Acc.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Let your turbocharger be heard!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

New German Performance now carries the full line of Burger Motorsports JB1 and JB4 Performance Tuners! If you've been looking for a user-adjustable, completely-reversible tuning upgrade for your TT, the JB1 and JB4 are for you. If you have any questions, please PM me directly.

*JB1 Performance Tuner*



The JB1 is a true user adjustable plug and play solution for all MQB based models in the VW Audi Group range. Power Gains: Starting at 35bhp and 45ft lb with 91 octane with + 4.80psi boost over stock on the default setting. Up to 90bhp and 70ft-lb with bolt on modifications, higher octane and boost adjustment with the optional BMS Data Cable.

*JB4 Performance Tuner*



The JB4 is a true user adjustable plug and play solution for all MQB based models in the VW Audi Group range. Power Gains: Starting at 45bhp and 45ft lb with 91 octane/95Ron with + 4.50psi boost over stock on the default setting. Up to 90bhp and 70ft-lb with bolt on modifications, higher octane and boost adjustment with the optional BMS Data Cable.

The JB4 BETA features CANbus connectivity for more advanced tuning, direct AFR control, advanced safety systems for boost, air/fuel ratio, fuel trims, and engine knock, boost mapping by gear for improved traction, integrated water/meth control, and much more.

The unit can be used with our JB4 Bluetooth Connect kit providing for full in car engine parameter display, map switching and adjustment Support is also provided for the IS38 turbo upgrade providing for outputs past the 400hp level.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

It feels like springtime today!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*034 Motorsport Density Line Adjustable Rear Toe Links - VW Mk7, Audi 8V A3 / 8S TT*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Racingline Billet Oil Filter Housing MQB / 8V Chassis VW Golf , GTI , R , Audi A3 , S3 , TT , TTS*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR's Spring Software sale is here! For the month of May save 10% on all ECU and TCU upgrades.* This includes all additional options such as stage 2 upgrades, program switching (where applicable), and others. *Contact us* to schedule your APR upgrade.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

The rest of our Memorial Day sales are live! Click the images below to jump to the sale listing.

*Free shipping and special in-cart pricing for APR MQB intake kits!*



*Free NGP gift cards when you buy AWE products!*


*10% off and free shipping for Forge Valves and caps*


*
Save 10% on high-performance upgrades from Integrated Engineering!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Rainy Monday


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

New German Performance is now the official distributor of ABT Sportsline styling and performance upgrades for Maryland, Virginia, and Delaware. ABT Sportsline's product offering consists of striking exterior and interior styling upgrades as well as performance-focused suspension systems. ABT's products are some of the best in the business and we are thrilled to be be bringing their product lineup to you! We are in the midst of adding their entire catalog to our site. For immediate inquiries it will be best to email us:[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

If you are out at Waterfest this weekend, make sure to stop by and see us for deals on everything in our vendor area!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

APR's Summer Sale is here! Now through August 13th all APR software upgrades are 10% off! Installation is always free at NGP, so now is the time to save on your tune!
To schedule your upgrade, message us today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Buy yourself some AWE goodies this month and NGP will give you gift cards with your purchase! *Click here* for the full promo details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We've got some extra shirts from Deliverance and are giving them away! While supplies last, every order in our *web store* that includes a performance part (APR, AWE, SuperPro, Tyrolsport, Neuspeed, 034MS, etc etc) gets a free t-shirt. Just make sure to include your size in the order notes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*RS3 ignition coil/RS7 spark plug combos are up on our site*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Racingline R360 wheel sets are up to $150 off through Sept 6th*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

As we are sure you've all heard, H2Oi is taking a year off to regroup and come back stronger than ever...but that doesn't mean we are postponing our G2G! Join us on Saturday, September 30th at the Parched Pelican on 123rd St (same venue as last year's event) from 7-10pm for our NGP OCMD G2G! Come by and cruise the parking lot, then head inside the restaurant for drink and food specials.

For full event details and to RSVP, head over to our *Facebook event page*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Trying to dial in your ride for the last events of the season? We've got you covered with Flush Fitment kits and spacer/lug combos! 

*Flush Fitment Kits*

*Spacer and lug combos*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

For the month of October, *all APR software is 15% off!* When we say all APR software, we mean it- the sale includes all ECU and TCU software upgrades, including add-on upgrades like no-lift shift, launch control, and stage 2 upgrades....literally every byte of APR software is included in the sale. _This is huge!_

As you consider an APR software upgrade for your VW or Audi, keep don't forget our *Stocktoberfest sale* includes big savings on APR intercoolers, intakes, downpipes, and catch cans that will only help wring more power out of your newly-tuned VW or Audi.

As always, new APR software upgrades are installed for free at both NGP locations.Contact us today to schedule your APR software upgrades.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Oktoberfest is on with special pricing on Black Forest Industries drivetrain mounts and shift knob and boot upgrades! Through October 28th you can save 10% on some of the best upgrades BFI has to offer. *Click here* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We love getting involved with other enthusiast-driven brands, and Adam's Polishes most certainly fits that bill! We now stock Adam's entire line of killer products, you can view our entire Adam's offering by *clicking here*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Schroth Quick Fit and Quick Fit Pro* harness systems are now available at NGP. 

Designed as the ideal harness solution for dual-purpose vehicles, Schroth's Quick Fit and Quick Fit Pro harness kits install and uninstall quickly, meaning you can go from daily driver to track event and back quickly and easily. In addition to their quick installation, Schroth's QuickFit systems also offer segment-leading saftey and performance features:

 Schroth's QuickFit and QuickFit Pro systems have been crash tested and utilize the factory seat belt mounting points, ensuring piece of mind and safe performance.
 Both systems are modular and easily removed for daily use and re-installed for performance use. This is ideal for dual purpose cars and most enthusiast-level drivers.
 Pricing of either QuickFit kit is a much less than a racing seat/harness/harness bar or roll bar combo.
 The Quickfit Pro system is HANS compatible and upgradable to a 5- or 6-point system by adding an anti-sub strap, for ultimate safety.
 Both systems are available for all late generation (mk4 and newer) VW/Audi models (except B6 Audi vehicles).


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Black Friday and Cyber Monday have come early, as Air Lift Performance control systems and suspension kits are now on sale! Through the end of the month you can take 25% off control systems like their 3H and 3P management packs, and 15% off suspension kits. For details on the available kits for your car, or to purchase you can message me directly or *drop us an email*.

*This Air Lift promotion is just the tip of our holiday savings iceberg!* Stay tuned to our *website*, *Facebook*, and *Instagram* throughout the month as we roll out more and more sales.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Our Black Friday and Cyber Monday promotions are less than a week away! This year is going to be *huge*, keep an eye on this thread, our *Website*, *Facebook*, and our *Instagram* feeds for updates and sale announcements as they come online.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We will begin to roll out our massive list of Black Friday and Cyber Monday deals starting on Monday, we are giving away Adam's Polishes Detail Spray sampler and NGP plate frame combos with all qualifying purchases!

To get your free Adam's Polishes Detail Spray sampler just spend $75 or more in our web store during our holiday sale and enter the code _*ADAMSNGP*_ at checkout. It's that simple!

Keep an eye on our social media feeds and *[url]www.ngpracing.com*[/URL] for some killer sales this holiday season.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR Presents the 12 Days of Horsepower!*

From December 5th to 17th, each day APR will randomly select a winner from the previous days’ flashes and refund their ECU or TCU flash! If multiple files were flashed at the same time, such as program switching along with Stage 1, APR will refund the more expensive of the two. 

To schedule your APR ECU or TCU upgrade and have a chance to have your APR software paid for by APR, message or *email us* today!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*034 Motorsport Dynamic+ Camber Mounts for Mk7 VW Golf/GTI/Golf R & 8V/8S Audi A3/S3/RS3/TT/TTS/TTRS*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Fresh new designs from Corbeau!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Have you heard the news? Several APR products are now C.A.R.B. certified! CARB, or the California Air Resources Board, is considered the “clean air agency” and a leader in defining vehicle emissions standards. Through their strict testing, APR’s approved upgrades- which include APR’s Stage 1 ECU software for Gen3 TSI and 1.8T- and 2.0T-equipped MQB-platform vehicles, and most *intake systems* they offer– have been deemed to not reduce the effectiveness of the factory-equipped emissions control devices.

Simply put- having fun with your vehicle and these upgrades will not hurt the environment! This is a very big deal.

To celebrate this momentous news, all *APR ECU and TCU software upgrades and intake kits are 10%* off for the rest of January! To sweeten the deal, we offer free installation for your new APR software upgrade at either of our locations, and are offering free ground shipping on all APR intakes!

Contact us today to schedule your software upgrade, or head over to our *online store* to grab your intake kit!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*ABT Rear Wing - Audi 8S TT, TTS*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*AWE's latest intake, the AirGate system, is now available!* You can purchase it in two configurations- with or without a lid:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR software and intake upgrades are on sale for just a few more days!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

034Motorsport Dynamic+ Camber Mounts in stock and like with all 034MS hardware these things are stout!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

For those looking for a budget-friendly brake upgrade, we have just added the Brembo BM-4 package to our site. This kit features a 345mm rotor paired with a 4-piston caliper and comes in at $2095. It is available in a handful caliper finishes and two different rotor styles. It is comprehensive kit that will offer a serious braking upgrade but without a serious price.

It is important to note that this kit is for the Golf, GSW, non-PP GTI, A3, and TT only. It will physically bolt up to a PP GTI, Golf R, or S3 but is designed to work optimally with the non-PP master cylinder. *Product Link*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Integrated Engineering's Tax Sale is here! Through March 30th save on intakes, intercoolers, intake manifolds, engine internals, and more! *Check here* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*VAGBremtechnic's Porsche Boxster 312mm Caliper Adapter Kit* allows the fitment of Porsche Boxster Calipers to most VW and Audi factory 312mm brake discs. This kit is perfect for those looking to upgrade their calipers while sticking with the factory 312mm rotor size due to possible size or weight constraints.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Ok, let's party! APR has just released some seriously beefy suspension upgrades for MQB chassis cars:

*APR billet steel pendulum mount:*


*APR billet steel dogbone inserts:*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Now through April 15th all *ECU and TCU software upgrades are 10% off*, and if you purchase a TCU tune with your ECU upgrade, the discount on your *TCU tune drops to 20% off*! This software sale includes all stages, features, and program switching, and don’t forget that all new APR software installations are free at both NGP locations. We are also offering *free installation for all APR intakes* when purchased with a software upgrade! *Message us for details.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR Big Brake Upgrade*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*034 Motorsport Billet + Spherical MQB Dogbone Mount*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Now through May 6th APR intake systems are 10% off and APR intake system accessories are 20% off! We are also offering half-priced installation for APR intakes purchased at both NGP locations and free shipping to the lower 48. *Click here* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*For the month of May, all Neuspeed hardware is 10% off!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Come see us at The European Experience this weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

This. Is. Huge! APR software is 15% off for the remainder of May. Message or *email us* to schedule your tune or call 410-994-0000 for our Aberdeen shop, 703-454-3000 for our Lorton location. Go APR!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

uptop


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Uptop


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Integrated Engineering Carbon Fiber Intake System For AUDI RS3 8V & TTRS 8S*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Your 500+HP APR software upgrade is here! Message us for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Through June 30th, APR will randomly select one winner from the previous day’s flashes and refund their ECU or TCU upgrade! Every bit of APR software is eligible for this promotion- full ECU and TCU software upgrades as well as add-ons like No Lift Shift, Launch Control, and Program Switching and more are included (and if multiple files/options are flashed at the same time, APR will refund the most expensive of the bunch!). We offer free installation for new APR installations, this promotion is a chance to win a totally free APR upgrade!

Also, anyone who switches from a competitor’s ECU or TCU software upgrade (excluding piggybacks) to APR’s tuning will receive 25% off their purchase!

Check our *website* or *email us* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

034Motorsport's Summerfest is back, and to celebrate all 034MS hardware is 10% off on our site! *Check Here* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*All APR software is 15% off for the rest of July!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

up up


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Bump for the exciting news in our top post!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Our Labor Day Sale is live! Click the photo below for big time discounts and free shipping on countless products in our new web store.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*We have Rotiform BUCs in stock!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Bolt-on cooling AND an additional 26hp increase with APR stage 1 software?! APR's massive TTRS front mount intercooler is here!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Bundle up and save with APR software. For the rest of September if you purchase an APR ECU and TCU upgrade during the same NGP visit your TCU tune is 50% off! If you already have APR ECU software and want to upgrade your TCU this month, your upgrade is discounted 15%, as is software add-ons like No Lift Shift*, Launch Control*, and Fully Loaded* upgrade options (*where available). *Email Us* today to schedule your upgrade.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Complete Cast Aluminum Water Pump Service Kit - 2.0T TSI / TFSI CCTA, CETA, CAEB, CAED*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We are excited to be back as this year's H2O International Title Sponsor, and we are equally excited to have our friends from APR, Motorized Coffee Company, and Rotiform with us for the weekend! You can expect sales and installation for APR hardware and software, awesome deals on Rotiform wheels, and all the coffee you can drink all weekend in our vendor area!

For event details, visit www.h2ointernational.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR's 2.5TFSI EVO Turbocharger Intake System is here!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR Roll-Control Front Stabilizer Bar End Links - Spherical*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We've got APR 2.5 intakes and intercoolers in stock, message me for friendly forum pricing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Through November 26th all APR ECU and TCU software is 10% off! Add-on upgrades like No Lift Shift, Launch Control, big turbo software, and program switching (where available) is also included in the sale. Visit either of our locations to get your upgrades, or *email me* to book your appointment.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

APR's Roll-Control front stabilzer bar end links are here and they are seriously beefy!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR pendulum mounts for the latest TTS is here.*
*[URL="https://store.ngpracing.com/apr-spherical-pendulum-mount-audi-8s-ttrs-8v-rs3-ms100181.html"]
APR pendulum mount for TTRS*







[/URL]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR 2.5EVO turbocharger intake adapter rings are now available*


----------

